# كتاب الــــ sensors الجزء الثاني



## م.كامل زياد (15 فبراير 2007)

هذا الجزء الثاني من الكتاب وارجو ان تعم الفائدة
هذا وسف اقدم لكم الاجزاء المتبقية كلما سنحت ليا الفرصة بالجلوس على الانترنت


اخوكم م.كامل زياد​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 فبراير 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*






جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك, وأعلم أنني أول المحملين لمثل هذه الكتب الجميلة جداً والمفيدة لي أيضاً
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## م.وسيم (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا ورد على الكتب القيمه وبارك الله فيك وحفظك لملتقى المهندسين :15:


----------



## msz (2 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر لك أخي العزيز .. فعلا كنت محتاج هالكتاب


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (3 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك الخيرة


----------



## saer_mounir (8 أبريل 2007)

لك والله جزيل الخير والشكر


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكوور أخى وبانتظار بقية الاجزاء


----------



## سندبادوم (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير - ممتاز


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
حقيقي شي رائع على هذه المتابع ,بارك الله بمجهوداتكم التي زادتنا علم ونشكر الرابطة على هذا التجمع الرائع


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (20 أبريل 2007)

الحمد لله الذى سخر المسلمون بعضهم لبعض
جزاك الله خيرا واعانك على عطا اكثر


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (25 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي ولكن لو اتزودنا بالجزء الاول


----------



## muhrad (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 أبريل 2007)

:15: :15: 

very thanks
:1:


----------



## عطاء محمد (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## crazygrey (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بس يا ريت توفر الجزء الاول من الكتاب


----------



## general (5 مايو 2007)

مشكووور...


----------



## mohammed alqaissi (11 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

y3tik el 3afua


----------



## عاشق الورود1 (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saadgor (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوريا أخي


----------



## عـــدي (26 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر لكـ على هذه المشاركة,,
.
.
.
تقبل تحياتي,,


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 مايو 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

